# another tftp problem



## nali (Aug 11, 2016)

Tftp is very long ..
It start with inetd:

```
tftp   dgram   udp   wait   root   /usr/libexec/tftpd   tftpd -l -s -vv /tftpboot
tftp   dgram   udp   wait   root   /usr/libexec/tftpd   tftpd -B 1024 --ipv4 -vv /tftpboot
```
Of course I've disabled pf in case it makes a problem.

Loading a single floppy image takes 15 seconds.
So mfsroot ... take 10 min 

When I do the same tftp on Linux, it's really fast.
I changed the integrated network card for a 3Com (xl0/3c59x) I trust.

Any idea?
As usual, I experiment, it's not my job so it isn't really important.
Don't waste time.

Thanks.
Philippe


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2016)

Why did you enable it twice?


----------



## nali (Aug 12, 2016)

I don t remember ... It s been a while.
I suppose I followed a how-to, or made a stupid thing


----------



## windscape (Aug 13, 2016)

I use the ftp/tftp-hpa port as a standalone service and it serves quite fast on my Gigabit LAN for a disk-less BOINC client.


----------

